# padres tv market in arizona



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

according to mlb.tv

avondale az the phoneix az area is also part of the padres market. example below

The below-listed Club(s) is within the searched home television territory, and MLB.TV is subject to blackout for all regular season live games for these Club(s):
•Arizona Diamondbacks 
•San Diego Padres 


Approximate Zip Code: 85323

what I wanted to know is what channel number or provider offers only because i might be in AZ for about 2 years while i go to school.

I will have MLB EI or mlb Tv and watch the phillies but they play SD and i would be blacked out since SD 4 isnt on directv

I proabably would say heck i be missing only 6 games which is fine. prehaps for that day ill head to the bar.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Hopefully, that is a database error. The Padres were blacked out in Tucson a few years ago, but that restriction no longer exists. It would be strange that they would be blacked out in Avondale with it being closer to Phoenix (DBacks).


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well if your in tucson thats close and if your not being blacked out by padres games thats good.

will see if someone from phoenix az has any issues or is blacked out of padres games.

I thought it was mis error too.


----------



## sorentodd45 (May 12, 2009)

Avondale is a suburb of Phoenix, it's on the Western Side of the city. I cannot see how the Padres have any claim to this city at all. I cannot see how they have any claim to Maricopa County at all either. I've heard they do claim Yuma though.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

well its not a huge deal, i mean the padres and phillies play one series in SD and PHI so tops i would miss is 6-8 games


----------

